# Medal of Honor



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 15, 2010)

It's out today. Anyone thinking of buying it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2010)

Dunno...after living and breathing MW2 last year and then BfBC2 this year I'm not sure I really have the appetite for yet another gritty FPS set in the 'real' world...besides heard it's decidedly average.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 15, 2010)

Thought about it but it looks the same as MW2/BC2 (As Kid_E points out), I'm not sure if the games market can take many more titles like this.

I'm still playing BC2 and will be for the forseable future (Level 33 at the moment )


----------



## spitfire (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought it today, it's *alright* but unless you're really desperate for a new game i'd give it a miss. I'm still only on the second level though so it may improve.

I think average is a fair description.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 15, 2010)

It's pants..... glad i downloaded it to test before getting a real copy... cxx my pre order last week.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh man, I soo didn't want to say this but it sucks huge hairy balls compared to MW2.  Everything is just a little bit off.  Everything.  It's been rushed out to beat MW2 Covert Ops and it shows.  It steals from MW2 and doesn't add anything.  I've been a defender of EA's poor attempts at keeping up in the past - I thought MoH Pacific was good though many didn't - this is just pedestrian, and power hungry.  Reeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Thought about it but it looks the same as MW2/BC2 (As Kid_E points out), I'm not sure if the games market can take many more titles like this.
> 
> I'm still playing BC2 and will be for the forseable future (Level 33 at the moment )


 
There's a nice looking bit of dlc coming for BC2 soon too...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2010)

Im  not finding the love here. Not connecting with the charachters or the non existant storyline - at least CoD MW had an absurd line to go along with it. Ill complete it this week and likely not play again


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 22, 2010)

finished it . Its proper shit.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't be even bothered to download it.........


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bought it after playing it in Game for 3 minutes ( it looked quite good in those 3 minutes may I add ). Got it home and I wish I'd saved the £40. It seems to be missing all the little thing's that make a good game a great game. It feels as if they entirely skipped the play testing part of the gaming process, said '' Meh, that'll do'' and all went for lunch.


----------



## grit (Oct 26, 2010)

Downloaded it, unsurprised to find its like all FPS in the last few years. The same bollocks just a different name, shame such a innovating genre has descended into this.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2010)

grit said:


> Downloaded it, unsurprised to find its like all FPS in the last few years. The same bollocks just a different name, shame such a innovating genre has descended into this.


 
To be fair though, there's not much you can really do to innovate in the FPS genre.


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 27, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> To be fair though, there's not much you can really do to innovate in the FPS genre.


 
I think there's plenty of innovation left. It's just that right now because of the success of Halo and MW2 multiplayer everyone wants to see how far they can push it with a threadbare story on a pure multiplayer to get the most mileage out of the game(MAG didn't even have a story). The former two at least gave you a reason to play them in the first place. I for one still appreciate an engaging campaign instead of dying fifty times in as many minutes hunting for the right perk/weapon combo. 

That's why I was so disappointed by this MOH. It had it's visceral moments, but they were few and far between with nothing compelling me to get to those moments. I didn't care anything for the characters(even my own). And the capper was that I finished the game and didn't even realize it until the credits rolled. I felt cheated.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> It's out today. Anyone thinking of buying it?


 
We will: just haven't yet.

Mightily bored with MW2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> To be fair though, there's not much you can really do to innovate in the FPS genre.


 
When you reach the technical limits all that remains is to advance the story....


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 27, 2010)

I must be in the minority in that thinking that the single player aspect of FPS games is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> I must be in the minority in that thinking that the single player aspect of FPS games is a complete waste of time.



Heh fair point...I normally play them through once just to get a feel for the game then the rest is online multiplayer...


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> When you reach the technical limits all that remains is to advance the story....


 
We are not close to technical limits, which are constantly changing. I also dont believe that you cant innovate anymore in the genre, what about stuff like Portal?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> I must be in the minority in that thinking that the single player aspect of FPS games is a complete waste of time.


 
Because that's still how the majority of users will play them.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2010)

picked up a copy for £25 so will give the online a blast.... but not holding out much hope the single played didnt grab me at all...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2010)

grit said:


> We are not close to technical limits, which are constantly changing. I also dont believe that you cant innovate anymore in the genre, what about stuff like Portal?


 
Portal is crap.


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Portal is crap.


 
Thats a personal view, whatever your view on the gameplay its a fact that its innovate in the genre.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

As much as I hate to agree with KE about a game, Portal is unholy dullness.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> As much as I hate to agree with KE about a game, Portal is unholy dullness.


 
Heh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2010)

Hm. Should I download MoH 1 and experience the landing on the beaches of Normandie again? Spent fuckin ages getting off that beach first time around.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 27, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Because that's still how the majority of users will play them.


 
Who? I don't know a single person with a 360 who doesn't also have Xbox Live.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Who? I don't know a single person with a 360 who doesn't also have Xbox Live.


 
Hmmm x amount of xbox live accounts, minus x amounts of units sold probably gives a big figure?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 28, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Who? I don't know a single person with a 360 who doesn't also have Xbox Live.



I don't, but only because I can't afford it. The wireless adapter is about £60 ffs.

Although GAME are selling them second hand for £25 so I might get one as a treat for christmas.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I don't, but only because I can't afford it. The wireless adapter is about £60 ffs.
> 
> Although GAME are selling them second hand for £25 so I might get one as a treat for christmas.



Probably one of Microsofts biggest cock ups concerning the 360 IMO ( regarding the wireless adapter ).


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2010)

new one has it built in


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> new one has it built in


 
It does yes, but it's come abit late really. I forked out £50 for a Wireless N adapter the other day simply because I didn't want to shell out £200 for a new Xbox.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2010)

online is a bit easy is it not.... 

only my 4th game... 

but yeah tis much better than the Beta... not going to do the single player part, cant be arsed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2010)

It's OK, but no Modern Warfare.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2010)

wont be playing it for a while no black ops is leaked


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I don't, but only because I can't afford it. The wireless adapter is about £60 ffs.
> 
> Although GAME are selling them second hand for £25 so I might get one as a treat for christmas.


 
Cant you just use an ethernet cable?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

You can pick this up for around 18 quid brand new now, amazing how fast games drop in price these days...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2010)

We got it for christmas. I prefer MoH campaigns to CoD campaigns, but so far, the online play isn't quite measuring up; but I haven't really spent a lot of time playing it online yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2011)

Finally got round to playing this, about an hour in, so far the visuals are about as average as the gameplay. And what's with that floaty gun aim?? Blasted annoying in this type of game...still CoD Blops wasn't actually that much better than this...roll on Battlefield 3 I say...


----------

